# Casselton Res this winter



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Just wondering if it's worth going to this winter. I struggled with it last winter. If you don't feel comfortable posting info here, PM me!

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Action always starts at dusk...day fishing is best for the pike.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i was there a week ago and marked many many fish on my vex, didn't bring my camera... well, they wouldn't bite for nothin, so i figured they must be tiny fish. i ended up fishing with a plain hook and the tiniest pieces of bait i could use, ended up catching about 5 tiny perch... it had winterkill last year, but don't know if it was a complete loss, anyone know?


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

I was out there last weekend and caught 4 crapp's many sunfish and a few perch. What's the best attempt at those pike. Tipup? what kind of bait? 
Thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

rap said:


> it had winterkill last year


Yikes, and I thought last winter was rather mild. Must be some chemical issues in the water.

I've never fished it so I know little more about it than what I've seen posted.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rap did the ND G&F say it had winter kill or was it local comments ?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Fished there friday night until about 8 pm, marked fish all night long and only caught one crappie.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.nd.gov/gnf/news/2005/0505.html

the article is towards the bottom of the page, casselton reservoir experienced "partial winterkill"


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

as for catching northern, i'd jig with a large jigging rap and set up tipups with smelt


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Anyone been on the Resv. lately? How'd ya do?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Bummer.


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Bummer.


The Resv. Stunk tonight only 2 crappie's. Noticed over 14 houses out there. How'd anyone else do?


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I was out there on Wednesday into Wednesday night...just like GB3 I marked fish all night long but only caught two little guys. I had a lot of little bites so I'm guessing the fish were pretty small.


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I might get out there sometime and try it again.


----------

